# NEW X-Trail Owner



## v5nfe (Aug 17, 2006)

*Hey Guys!

I've been reading this forum for a while now, and just picked up my new X-Trail 2 days ago. I Love it!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for all of the great info!*


----------



## Edog1382 (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anyone know why they dont sell the Xtail in USA?? i live very close to canada and see them all the time. My dad really wanted one but he settled with a Honda Element. He loves his Element. But he did want to stick with Nissan.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I would assume Nissan decided to test the Canadian market first because smaller vehicles seem sell better in Canada. For example, the best selling car in the US is the Toyota Camry. In Canada it's the Honda Civic. 

Hopefully Nissan has seen how well the CRV and the Rav4 have done. 

I think I speak for every Canadian in this forum when I say hurry up Nissan. The sooner they make these things for the USA the easier it will be to get aftermarket accessories in Canada.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

v5nfe said:


> *Hey Guys!
> 
> I've been reading this forum for a while now, and just picked up my new X-Trail 2 days ago. I Love it!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for all of the great info!*


Congrats on purchasing the best small suv out there, hope you enjoy it as much as I have for the past 107,000km!!


----------



## v5nfe (Aug 17, 2006)

XTrail1 said:


> Congrats on purchasing the best small suv out there, hope you enjoy it as much as I have for the past 107,000km!!



Thanks very much. I have so far enjoyed all 170kms :thumbup:


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

v5nfe said:


> Thanks very much. I have so far enjoyed all 170kms :thumbup:


Congrats on your new XT! I have 90,500km on my 2005. It has been trouble free other than a $109 rear wheel bearing.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Congrats! I've had mine since November 2005, and have put about 24000 kms on it. Great on snow, trails, rough and smoth roads.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Xtrailguy said:


> Congrats on your new XT! I have 90,500km on my 2005. It has been trouble free other than a $109 rear wheel bearing.


Me and you might have the highest mileage X-Trails in the country. Ok who beats us out there? Canada only.


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

Congrats! You'll love it! I'm just over 25 000 km. The first thing you'll want to do is buy some carpet for the trunk, otherwise the sliding in the rear will drive you nuts!


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I just hit 30000 kms in one year.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Congrats!*

I love mine as well and welcome to the best X-Trail Forum (Other than Australia) on the net!.. I am up to 36K purchased it two years ago today!!!!

Stephen


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I just hit 30000 kms in one year.



me too, i need to go get her serviced now lol


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

18 months and 36,000km now, and only two small issues. The plastic handle above the passenger door was slightly mis-formed and was replaced (nitpicking now). Last week, the CD player refused to surrender a burned CD. A new radio/CD player is on order.

Otherwise, I really like driving it, though it is my wife's car. Gets fantastic mileage - about 8.5L/100km in mixed driving the summer.


----------



## stumpac (Jul 12, 2006)

My only complaints with the X Trail so far (2 months) is the rough idle at a stop, the lousy arm rest (not an arm rest), and poor mileage for a small machine running in 2 wheel drive for the summer -- could be the air con of course, as we are having a hot summer here --- but 11l/100km is not what i expected.


----------



## v5nfe (Aug 17, 2006)

Meh... as far as mileage goes I will not worry until 10k comes an goes. I am seeing good mileage so far though


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

stumpac said:


> My only complaints with the X Trail so far (2 months) is the rough idle at a stop, the lousy arm rest (not an arm rest), and poor mileage for a small machine running in 2 wheel drive for the summer -- could be the air con of course, as we are having a hot summer here --- but 11l/100km is not what i expected.


Agreed--the arm rest does leave a bit to be desired. I have only had one problem with the car since I bought it in May 2004---a problem starting sometimes which I am now attributing to some faulty relay. The car has been in the shop but they can't reproduce the problem  
Anyhow...as for mileage, with only 33,000 on the odometer so far, i'm burning no more than 10l/100 in the summer. Last three months, I've been getting closer to 9L/100

Cheers


----------

